# Stormwolf, or Stormfang?



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so my parents got me the Stormwolf/stormfang kit for my birthday, 
my question is, what do you people think is the best loadout?
should I build up a Stormwolf for some support and transport capabilities, or should I go for a giant freeze ray and build the Stormfang?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

well, correct me if im wrong, but is not the Cannon which comes on the stormwolf, and the "big freeze ray" on the stormfang not the same range and basically the same weapon in every way save for that the cannon is TL where the big freeze ray gets Lance or a large blast. so everything ive heard makes me feel that the Stormwolf is superior in this sense, as it also gets the carrying capacity, and you can load out the rest of the weapons all the same. or better choices for just as much anyway.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

build the model you like the look of most, then tell your opponent its which ever vehicle you decide on the day. personally i would go with the stormwolf, i dont like the look of the big ass cannon on the fang.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

what if he plays at an official GW store with sticks up their asses BnK? (they exist, sadly its why I refuse to play at the closer of the stores to me and I travel further away if I ever play at a GW store)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Stormwolf, for sure - I don't think that Lance or the increase to Large Blast is worth the loss of the HUGE transport capacity (and Assault Vehicle!).


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> build the model you like the look of most, then tell your opponent its which ever vehicle you decide on the day. personally i would go with the stormwolf, i dont like the look of the big ass cannon on the fang.


Issue is I always try to adhere to the WYSIWYG rule at every point in my army. even tho I dont take issue with people that don't.

besides I think both version look equealy cool.



The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> what if he plays at an official GW store with sticks up their asses BnK? (they exist, sadly its why I refuse to play at the closer of the stores to me and I travel further away if I ever play at a GW store)


thankfully I only have independant retailers near me with gaming tables, and where they play non GW wargames as well. but I do play most of the big tournaments (not officialy organised by GW) in my country, wich does make WYSIWYG, important.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

Well which do you need more a big flying cannon or a transport with a gun? Granted both can transport but one has less capacity. If you don't need transport then go with the death ray ship and then when you have the cash buy another and build the other.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

I would go with Stormwolf the way it comes.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You can magnitize it to do both with a little effort.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

scscofield said:


> You can magnitize it to do both with a little effort.


you and I are looking at a very different flyer then. because its one of the few models in the GW line that i feel there would be a very difficult time to Magnitize. This isnt a dreadnaught swapping weapons to change its appearance, could it be magnitized? possibly, but it would take more then a 'little' effort to pull off nicely and he would have issues with either the front or the back in support. as the stormwolf has its assault ramp on the front and no exit on the back, and the stormfang has its exit on the back. for starters.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.n...Space-Wolves-Stormwolf-Stormfang-with-magnets


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

scscofield said:


> http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.n...Space-Wolves-Stormwolf-Stormfang-with-magnets


yes, but does he have the back door? and it obviously has that gaping hole in the back where the 'cannon' should go pointing out that you have done this.

but seriously, i believe that the Stormfang is just inferior to the Stormwolf in every way but appearance of the destructor is kind of cool. what it loses from the differences between the Stormwolf and the stormfang is quite significant. 10 model capacity, Assault ramp, Las Cannons, a turretted *twin-linked* helfrost cannon. In return you get the 2, one use only stormstrike missiles (in place of the las cannons, which you can regain for another 15 points back onto the model) and the destructor, which has the same range, and almost the same power as the helfrost cannon (the blast is 1 ap better, and has a large blast template, where the single target attack only gains the Lance ability) AND it costs a little MORE base cost then the Stormwolf, while taking up a heavy support choice, which in all arguements is better spent on other things (long fangs, LRC, LRR if you like flamers) where the stormwolf can be taken as a DT for a full compliment of Bloodclaws with ulric.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

::shrugs:: It can be done is my point, and your issues aren't hard to remedy. It is a expensive kit, why not make it dual purpose.

A Stormfang with a IP and 5 Servitors is a auto repairing gunship.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Stormwolf, for sure - I don't think that Lance or the increase to Large Blast is worth the loss of the HUGE transport capacity (and Assault Vehicle!).


This. I'll take the slightly lesser weapon stats for the ability to drop 15 blood claws and a WP on the enemy.

There are people online who have managed to magnetise the kit though, so you could try that if you were feeling adventurous.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks everyone for your input!, I decided to go for a stormwolf for this one.


----------

